# A-Rod To Boston?



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

According to sources on ESPN and other baseball infor sites.....The Manny for A-Rod deal is just about completed. There maybe a press conference as soon as tomorrow to announce the next short-stop for the Boston Red Sox #3 Alex Rodriguez. Below is an interview with Kevin Millar from today. If this all works out.....the boston red sox have signed the best player in the game, one of the best starting pitchers in the game and one of the best closers.......Word from Yankeeville is that Georgy has locked himself in a room w/ a duffel bag filled with coke and is not coming out until he is so high that he actually believes he can still beat the sox.

ESPN Sports Center 12.16.03: "Repeating our top story tonight, Dan Patrick (DP) talks to Kevin Millar (KM) about the predicted trade between the Rangers and the Red Sox. Dan asked Millar about adding Alex Rodriguez to the lineup, and he didn't hesitate:"

KM: ...Manny leads in the batters box and Nomar prepares himself to play hard everyday...LA Fans that should be excited to get a player like Nomar. I mean Nomar Garciaparra's a two time batting champion, you know Manny Ramirez is one of the greatest hitters in the league but when you're looking at an all around great player who can hit 50 home runs and drive in 140 and possibly obviously win a batting title and with his defense, I mean A-Rod's the best in the game.

DP: You gotta choose, you can have Alex Rodriguez or you can have Manny and Nomar, who you taking?

KM: I'm taking Alex Rodriguez, Schilling, and Foulke.

DP: No, no I don't know if it works that way.

KM: Alright, You gotta take A-Rod. ...DP: You already got those guys (Schilling, Foulke)...

KM: We got those guys, we'll take A-Rod.

DP: When the season begins, who's throwing the ball from shortstop to you?

KM: Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How many folks feel that this is the year we win the World Series?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

If it isn't this year, it will be NEVER IN MY LIFETIME!!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Guys, you will never see that jersey...

#3 has been retired by the Red Sox for a long time. Some guy named Ruth wore it last...

-Mike


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Screw Ruth...he is a Yankee....Bringing back number 3....


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

AMEN!!!! =D>


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

CampusOfficer said:


> If it isn't this year, it will be NEVER IN MY LIFETIME!!!


my feelings exactly


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

Trust me this is not over yet. We will get A-Rod. It's to a point now that lawyers for the players association are getting death threats.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Espn radio is reporting that the sox and rangers have a so-called "secret meeting" scheduled this week to work on completing the arod to boston deal. One strange thing that makes me believe this is that major league baseball's website for merchandise is selling an arod red sox jersey. Also, white sox insiders are reporting that a deal for nomar is close to completion....it would be nomar for magglio ordonez....I will update if I hear anything new.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll take Mr. Mia Hamm anyday. A-Rod is water under the bridge. Manny and Nomah, yes.
A-Rod..................unnecessary. 
Pitchers and Catchers report to spring training when??????????? Let's move-on Red Sox Nation,
FOCUS, FOCUS, FOCUS!!! Victory is at hand!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

GARDA said:


> I'll take Mr. Mia Hamm anyday. A-Rod is water under the bridge. Manny and Nomah, yes.
> A-Rod..................unnecessary.
> Pitchers and Catchers report to spring training when??????????? Let's move-on Red Sox Nation,
> FOCUS, FOCUS, FOCUS!!! Victory is at hand!


Shows how much you know about baseball.....AROD to Sox can be compared to Babe Ruth to the Yankees......If this deal happens, Red Sox are instant favorites to win World Series. Nomar is good but he is no AROD.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Bud Selig has confirmed from ESPN radio in Chicago that the Red Sox and Rangers will be having trade talks this week for A-Rod. For all you sox fans....yeah baby


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah...we will see if this actually happens.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

ESPN.COM has breaking news......and at 6:00 pm tonight on sportscenter it will be discussed.....you heard it here at masscops sports.....yeah baby....Now batting for the red sox number 3 the shortstop Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> ESPN.COM has breaking news......and at 6:00 pm tonight on sportscenter it will be discussed.....you heard it here at masscops sports.....yeah baby....Now batting for the red sox number 3 the shortstop Alex Rodriguez.


I'm not holding my breath waiting for it to happen. The Sox were headed to the World Series without A-Rod...a poor managerial decision kept us from the big dance...not Manny and Nomar.

I hope Baghdad Bob is not going to be your front-man at "masscops sports", 'cause he too had wishful thoughts and denied reality. We can do it without A-Rod, and we don't need the divisive distractions, i.e.: Millar's recent comments.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

BREAKING NEWS: A-Rod is coming to Boston and he will be a member of the 77th RTT which will start next week. Stay tuned. ](*,)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

The Bambino himself is coming back as a Drill Instructor for the 77th as well.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry,
I'm still focused on the pats!
8)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

The Cat is in the Kettle!!! GO PATS! =D>


----------

